# Bluetooth controlled rotating binding plates!!!



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

This just popped up in my news app..

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/quicksett-your-knee-s-friend#/

Not even sure it's worth commenting on, but here I go...

- In the normal binding example, he is skating with his back foot on toe side of the board - NO SURPRISE YOUR KNEES ARE F*&%ED!
- When the quicksett bindings are set facing forward for chair lift - good luck riding away at the end on your giant one-footed mono ski
- Also when skating facing forwards, you pick up speed and want to ride for a bit. Giant mono ski again?
- No fore/aft or stance width adjustment possible
- Battery runs out and you are stuck facing forward?

Other than that, sign me up


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Buckle up brah's!! When @BurtonAvenger gets a load of this it's gonna be an epic rant. Lol!


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I can't hate on that. It's a pretty cool idea, but I just don't find myself skating that much to warrant it. It also seems rather risky. But, in closing of that page I noticed that Sarah Devouassoux is fairly good looking.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Well this sucks, I don't have any bindings that are compatible, and would have to wait until May anyways. My knees will be done by then.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

another "solution" to a problem that doesn't exist


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

bazman said:


> - In the normal binding example, he is skating with his back foot on toe side of the board - NO SURPRISE YOUR KNEES ARE F*&%ED!


This is how I roll 75% of the time. I guess when I learned it the 90's, I was a skateboarder before and just carried it over to snowboarding. I still skate, so when snowboarding, going heal side just feels so awkward.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I can't risk the chance of someone or some thing hacking my board! Then what's next! Fuckin lizard aliens are laughing at us again. They own alta by the way... and I bought my pass from them.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

MMSlasher said:


> bazman said:
> 
> 
> > - In the normal binding example, he is skating with his back foot on toe side of the board - NO SURPRISE YOUR KNEES ARE F*&%ED!
> ...


I actually did the same when I started as also came from skateboarding, but once the knees started suffering I changed 100% to heel side skating and it's easy to zoom around like that now


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Buckle up brah's!! When @BurtonAvenger gets a load of this it's gonna be an epic rant. Lol!


Here it is!
The Top 5 Worst Holiday Gifts To Get The Snowboarder In Your Life - The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

SnowDragon said:


> Here it is!
> The Top 5 Worst Holiday Gifts To Get The Snowboarder In Your Life - The Angry Snowboarder


That list is bullshit............fake news...........six kids my ass...........other than a mountain wookie.......nobody's sleeping with that clown...........


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The solution to this problem is to learn how to snowboard Jerry...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I just thought of something... Bluetooth-controlled-onefoot-ballerina-body-varial. Next X-Games best trick?


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I never understood how people skated with their foot on the toe side. Always felt so uncomfortable to me.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I never understood how people skated with their foot on the toe side. Always felt so uncomfortable to me.


Me three!!! :|


----------

